
Open-Sourcing Mouse Tracking A.I for Website - StevenWeinberg
https://medium.com/@RemiStudios/a-walkthrough-on-a-i-clustering-understanding-user-behaviour-across-a-website-ce2ac0f48699
======
celticfire
Very interesting read - curious to see their implementation of the clustering
algorithm

